# Axial Wraith On Board Crawling Video



## jjlove (May 26, 2009)

Here is a video I shot of my Wraith.


----------



## JohnHob (Apr 30, 2013)

*rc rock crawler*

Hey.. Thanks for sharing such a nice video with us. I love them and enjoy the rc crawler.


----------



## berry (Jan 26, 2015)

this is very nice post

____________
Nawaz


----------



## rc.racer73 (May 7, 2015)

cool POV vid


----------



## Keifer (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice crawling in woods.


----------

